# Here goes nothing



## FlgRyan (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello all this is my first real post. I have been an onlooker for a long time and just bought a new project and wanted to jump in. Its a 1965 Starcraft 14'. I got the boat motor and trailer for $400 cash, considering my wife is 6 months pregnant I am a lucky man and the last thing she was expecting was a project boat! I plan to take the top half off of the boat, gonna get after it with the sawsall and make some magic!  The floor is rotted but I planned on gutting this thing anyway. Here are some pics and I will keep more coming for you hungry onlookers! Did I mention I have never done this before! I'm not afraid though!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a great place to start!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Classic hull, lapstrakes are always fun.
Post them pics as you go, they're good to look at.
Welcome to the forum neighbor.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Step back and look at Total costs and compare to a usable hull 

But the motor is probibly worth a LOT more than the cost of the whole rig (if it runs)

Dave


----------



## FlgRyan (Feb 16, 2008)

I plan to sell the motor if any are interested not sure of the year or compression, any one have a guess at the year? I was told by the guy I bought it from that it did start but he had no key I will have to hotwire her! As far as total costs go, the rebuild is worth the time and money to see a classic take a new form and ride again! Well worth it to me for my vision, or my demise! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I plan to sell the motor if any are interested not sure of the year or compression, any one have a guess at the year? I was told by the guy I bought it from that it did start but he had no key I will have to hotwire her! As far as total costs go, the rebuild is worth the time and money to see a classic take a new form and ride again! Well worth it to me for my vision, or my demise! ;D



Just buy a new key switch. They cost about 20 bucks.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Good place to start. I think it would be a shame to get rid of the motor. It just looks soooo cool there. If the transom is solid, as Howie Mandel would say.....you made an excellent deal!


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

I like your idea, as I considered the same.
With a new baby coming, where are you going to find the time to restore this project. Do as Noettica suggested, consider the time and cost before beginning. You only have so much time, and it is better spent fishing vs. restoring IMHO.

Good luck to you and your wife with the pregnancy.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah baby!! thats a sweet ride!! sawzall, camo paint, a few cases of beer- should have that thing looking nice in no time. take the naysayers with a grain of salt as you will get *plenty* of advice in this forum, although Ive seen some of em on here drop 10k+ in a gheenoe!? that merc looks nice as well!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Try MarineEngine.com for info about the motor. Get the serial number and someone on the discussion board can help with the year. Buy an ignition switch like str8 says, if it starts or even just has good compression that thing should fetch some cash from a collector.

You could probably get extra funds by ebaying the parts from the hull too, especially the windshield.


----------



## FlgRyan (Feb 16, 2008)

That's why I love this forum. Thanks Un-Shore for the website, I wanted to try and recoup my initial cost of the boat with selling the engine off the engine. I didn't even think of selling the windshield I am keeping the rear view mirror It's just too cool! Thanks to all for the support and comments great bunch of guys on here!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

First off, let me start by saying that it is a beautiful boat and motor. The classic windshield, rearview mirror, and gauges really make it look great.

I would (if I had the time and money) restore this to a what it looked like brand new and use it a second pleasure boat for the wife and kids. I can imagine a really nice classic color scheme and chrome throughout for a great tubing boat. Or even a great bay fishing boat.

Could you tell us what you exactly you have in mind to do to her? I think it would be ashame to get rid of the windshield, rearview mirror, motor, and gauges.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I like Pescador's idea but I saw a post a while back where a guy cut off the top 6-8 inches of the boat and turned it into a bad a** little skiff. Nice V to cut through the waves and a flat bottom to get skinny. I, personally (if I actually had time and money... ) would go that route and incorporate some semi-low decks w/ hatches, floor, and a center console. That motor is cherry by the way.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> although Ive seen some of em on here drop 10k+ in a gheenoe!?



Life is about choices, if it makes them happy "So Be It"!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

KEEP THAT MOTOR!!! I'd restore that boat te way it originally was and add some updates to the interior. I say keep the windshield and original hardware but add some nice seats in it and a nice floor with some storage! Good Luck!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I know work has been done...
Where are the pics?


----------



## FlgRyan (Feb 16, 2008)

Here we go Brett not a lot of time this week to work on the "Fishstick"! Baked not fried! Here are a couple of pics. Took the cap off and started on the deck its been fun so far! Anyone seeing a fun little skiff here?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I can almost smell the mildew.
I love the sound of sanders in the morning,
they sound like...someone getting itchy!


----------



## FlgRyan (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh the itch is coming! ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

May the itch be with you....

Actually, I hope you can avoid the itch. I'm not sure of your exp. with the glass itch but there is a plethura of insight on how to avoid it on this sight. I would be careful not to track it into the house with a new born on the way.

Looks good! Big difference from the last post.


----------



## fishin4reel (May 12, 2008)

> I like Pescador's idea but I saw a post a while back where a guy cut off the top 6-8 inches of the boat and turned it into a bad a** little skiff.  Nice V to cut through the waves and a flat bottom to get skinny.  I, personally (if I actually had time and money... ) would go that route and incorporate some semi-low decks w/ hatches, floor, and a center console.  That motor is cherry by the way.


x2!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Avoid the itch...
Paper coverall with hood,
use and dispose of.
10 dollars
sold everywhere


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

I like it!! its looking better already. I have to agree with the others and I think you need to chop about 8" down, especially if you are going to be poling and fishing the flats- those high gunnels will just get in the way of landing that first monster red!! I like the sound of the deep-V, but I dont think you will be taking it anywhere you need a V. Or possibly taper down from bow to stern- sorta like the Pangas?! could be cool!- good work there chappy!!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I had one of those back in the 50' s. It had a 35 HP Johnson engine and cable pully steering. I lowered the front deck and put a poling deck (gunnel height) right in front of the engine. I guided the first wave of keys flyfishermen out of the Vista Linda Marina on Big Pine Key. I provided the bait and iced water and got a whopping $45 per half day or $75 for a full day. Most were ready to come home after 3 hours of morning sun.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## FlgRyan (Feb 16, 2008)

Brett, only ten dollars for a body condom and all day protection! Hell that's a deal in my book. ;D

Frank, This one had cable pulley system as well and I also plan on a front casting Deck as well as a rear deck with platform. How did she pole!? Really interesting to hear! I'm not gonna get too fancy with this project just the basics so don't get upset when I go wild with her!

Thanks for the great comments guys!
Ryan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Paper protective suit,
Duct tape at the wrists and ankles,
Dust filters to protect lungs.
Eye protection too.
More pics!


----------



## FlgRyan (Feb 16, 2008)

Gotta make more progress first, been at work since Thursday, 12 hour shifts at the hospital really work the fun right out of ya! But since I got the project I don't mind working a little overtime! I post more as soon as I get em.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229436649/0#6

Your boat's potential


----------

